# Best Turnkey or Plugin for T shirt Ecommerce



## markjw (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi, I just need your thoughts on No-Refresh, Shirttools, InkyRobo or inkXE as either a good plug in or really good turnkey package to buy
Also Opencart or Wordpress.
Not interested in any pay by the month, so like you hear your experiences or good/bad happenings
Thank you Mark


----------



## markjw (Jun 7, 2015)

nicefile said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can try our product. You can choose with plugin of wordpress or module opencart. Please check in this link: Custom Product Designer - T-Shirt eCommerce
> 
> I hope it is what you need.


Hi Nicefile
this looks really god, what Wordpress theme works best with it


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

markjw said:


> Hi Nicefile
> this looks really god, what Wordpress theme works best with it


You can use any theme of Wordpress.


----------



## markjw (Jun 7, 2015)

nicefile said:


> You can use any theme of Wordpress.


Looks like we will buy this and the Campaign Groupon plug in, just need to now get the Wordpress/Woocommerce theme first


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

nicefile said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can try our product. You can choose with plugin of wordpress or module opencart. Please check in this link: Custom Product Designer - T-Shirt eCommerce
> 
> I hope it is what you need.


Any idea when or even IF you'll add on the ability to calculate the final price based upon a user entered width and height?


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

outbreak said:


> Any idea when or even IF you'll add on the ability to calculate the final price based upon a user entered width and height?


Hi,

Plugin supported you add attributes with price extra. You can add more option with sizes. When client choose size, price will auto change.


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

I want my customer to be able to ENTER any size they want, not to have to select out of a few certain sizes.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

Your Store


i started working on mine seems ok. works at least and cost me 49$ lol now im looking for clipart database that is commercial use.


----------



## photomocha (Feb 16, 2014)

Great info! Thanks!


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

twistedmonkey said:


> Your Store
> 
> 
> i started working on mine seems ok. works at least and cost me 49$ lol now im looking for clipart database that is commercial use.



Great news,

We working on store with clipart and design template. After complete, all client can use. I hope it is good news with you.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

The software is getting better but still needs a lot of work. Here are two things that are important. 

There needs to be a option to charge for additional side prints. Right now the whole shirt would be one price regardless of different print areas. Not able to charge for front and back.

Also the software only allows a customer to purchase 1 color shirt. You can't choose 2 different colors such as a white shirt and a green shirt.



nicefile said:


> Great news,
> 
> We working on store with clipart and design template. After complete, all client can use. I hope it is good news with you.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

yes please great news


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If ANYONE can get this product to work correctly, please let me know what image size you are using for your shirts and what size you are using for your clipart. I played with this thing for months and could not get anything to size and/or price correctly, despite the developers repeated insistence that it was working correctly.


----------



## twoured (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello everyone. Technology has made it simple for anyone to break into retail on the web, I think it's time for me as well. Want to learn how to build a T-Shirt ecommerce website. I've noticed that creativity is high, when it comes to online T-Shirt shops. There are plenty of designs that are worthy of mention, I just recently found a couple of related PrestaShop themes like Artistic T-Shirts and Trendy Fashion. Like those a lot, but it's still unclear to me whether this is the best shopping cart platform for this niche in comparison to Shopify, Magento or WooCommerce. Please advise.


----------



## Rosie13 (Jan 19, 2016)

This is a great thread.
Any update from those who have bought and using this plugin?


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

See here if you are using wordpress with woo-commerce

WooCommerce Custom T-Shirt Designer - WordPress | CodeCanyon


----------



## markjw (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi All
I started this thread, purchased a WooCommerce plugin for Tee shirts and theme
Gave up, we have people that can design and set up WordPress, but you start with a blank canvas.
We ended up buying Shirttools (OpenCart), support excellent, not to bad to get setup (2 weeks now - check out our site inkytee.clothing) 
still a work in progress and nowhere near what we want, but the product and support is first rate cost was $1500.00 USD
do yourselves a favour, bite the bullet, and get a semi sorted site, from them or InkyRobo, Norefresh. You can develop it them buy a bigger custom site site later 
Save yourself the pain - you sell tee shirts not web design


----------



## Rosie13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Mark I sent you a PM yesterday wondering if you missed seeing it


----------



## markjw (Jun 7, 2015)

Rosie13 said:


> Mark I sent you a PM yesterday wondering if you missed seeing it


Hi Rosie 13
I can now see the message, but cannot open it or reply, looks like the messaging is not working properly.
But we do all our own design, print and dispatch, we have an Epson F2000, plus and 8 colour Roland print and cut (no not a little BN20) and also a Roland plotter
We use JB's wear and Gildan clothing, but only ringspun cotton. We do get a lot of people walking in garments, and as long as the garment is suitable we will print on it. We do not play the price game (you know, customer "I can get it for $10.00"), that is a recipe for disaster.
Hope that helps, and if you need more help happy too


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

markjw said:


> Hi All
> We ended up buying Shirttools (OpenCart), support excellent, not to bad to get setup (2 weeks now - check out our site inkytee.clothing)
> still a work in progress and nowhere near what we want, but the product and support is first rate cost was $1500.00 USD


Hi

Thanks for the kind words. 

I just want to point out that the cost is $999 usd.


----------



## rawbert (Dec 7, 2015)

There are 2 WP Woocommerce plugins I'm trying to decide on, they both look good.
*Fancy Product Designer*

and
*WooCommerce Custom Product Designer *

They have the same price $46, but the latter will cost more if you buy all the add-ons.

The maker of FPD also has a Multistep Product Configurator for WooCommerce 

I'd love to hear some feedback in case someone already tried these!
You can test drive them by clicking on the "Live preview" button.


----------



## rawbert (Dec 7, 2015)

rawbert said:


> There are 2 WP Woocommerce plugins I'm trying to decide on, they both look good.
> *Fancy Product Designer*
> 
> and
> ...


I just tested the demos on my phone and FPD sucks.. can't even zoom, so I'll go with WCPD which works great on mobile devices it seems!


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

WCPD is great but takes lot of time to undrestand


----------



## shirtandsimple2 (Apr 24, 2016)

outside of the design tool... also very important to consider group and order payment handling. Also proof management.


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

Why people just need cheap than best? Why they want to losse their business by selecting cheap software? 

Nowadays there are lots of advance product designer available which not only design t-shirt but also design more than it like mug, visiting car, laptop skin, mobile cover, key chain etc...


----------

